# 68 speaker "fader" switch Q.



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

My '68 has the radio speaker "fader" switch mounted under the dash which controls the front (dash) speaker and the rear (package tray) speaker. It is not secured to the dash and is hanging by the wiring. Does anyone know what is used for the screws to screw into, as the stock screws are smaller that the holes in the underdash? Possibly spring clips or speed nuts? Thanks.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, i'll answer my own post as i just found the part wedged in the heater control assembly (non AC). Maybe it will be of help to someone in the future. Attached are photos of the part which was originally held in place by a piece of sticky paper, which was no longer sticky and allowed the clip to fall when the fader switch was unscrewed. Surely the same clip is used for reverb, fader, etc.


----------

